# We have a new Peja stopper



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

And his name is Chris Webber.


I guess all those people who were laughing at those who were saying how Sacramento was better without Webber aren't laughing so hard anymore.

I never quite said that, but I did say that Webber MUST stop his crap and let Peja be the uncontested #1 otherwise Kings would be finished.

Since Webber keeps shooting more and hogging the ball ( I don't care how much assists or board he gets , he's still just a 6'10" guy shooting 40% right now and shooting way too much )

The bottom line is since he came back Sacramento went from the best team in the league to utter crap.

They are also averaging 6 points LESS per game with Webber in the lineup.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

I wouldn't say it's Webber's fault Peja is struggling. I remember seeing Peja missing 2 easy layups in a row, and Webber was nowhere near him to block his shot, Peja missed them on his own.


----------



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

I think you need to find out what it means to be in the zone or in the groove.

Webber is completely disrupting the whole thing. The whole team is out of whack. Somebody better break Webbers leg before it's too late, because he obviously has no intention of being #3 guy , which is whatbhe should be at this point in his career.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The Kings are still among the best teams in the league, so complaining about this now is being a little spoiled IMO.



If the Kings get booted from the playoffs again and Webber struggles through that, then I think you will have a legit argument.


----------



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

No way,

They are averaging 6 points less per game.

If they lose tonight their record with Webber will be 7 - 6

They are losing to Bucks at home, Wizards and Miami, blown out by the Nets. It's pathetic.

Just compare how they played LA without Webber and today with him.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Webber just isn't in the right shape or health to be competing at a high level right now. His shot selection is bad, and his jumper has looked even worse. I'm not even gonna talk abt his defense(worst in the league at his position right now). Plus, i've been noticing that he holds on to the ball for way too many secs everytime he gets it in the post. This just goes to show what 9 months of missing basketball can do to u.

If I was Rick Adelman i would seriously consider bringing C-Webb off the bench for these final 10 games of the season. They're fighting for the best record in the league and home court adv. all the way, and its in serious jeapordy now. All these slow starts have everything to do with C-Webb not being in good enough condition to go full strength. Start Brad Miller, Kings D and rebounding will automatically improve a TON, and Webber's slowness on D won't look that bad against 2nd stringers.


----------



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

Absolutely. I can understand trying to give him more minutes to get him into shape, but this is ridiculous and their home court advantage is in jeopardy.

By the way, the easiest job is not to be Shaq's teammate, but the easiest job is to be Shaq, because you always have 3 referees and David Stern as your temmates.


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

Webber definitely needs to concede to Stojakovic, but give the Lakers defense alot of credit. They've made Peja put the ball on the floor, and have rotated well.

Chris is getting old, broken down, and should be a 2nd, or even 3rd option now behind Peja, and Bibby.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

peja needs to play to his strength = catch and shoot.

he really needs to cut down on his dribbling, although it's pretty funny to watch.


----------



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

Peja killed the Lakers last time they played in LA ( 37 points )

Mostly because he was free to run around and shoot as much as he wanted. Now with Webber hogging the ball, the groove is gone. It's like slo-mo basketball


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Lakers r doin' nothing special on Peja. Kings themselves r containing him on the court by trying to initiate the offense through Webber. And he just isn't as good a passer as Vlade to get Peja those good looks. I've no clue Y C-Webb's getting so many touches. He has been at least 2 steps slower then everybody else on the court.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I agree Webber is the only one destroying the whole team. But why care so much about reg season success? Kings want to chamopionship. 

We can look at the situation this way, dont treat Chris Webber as Chris Webber, we treat him as a good player first. 

Kings win not be able to compete for a champsionship without full force. Thereforem that good player needs to come back, and his name is Webber. It's going to take some time for the team to adjust.

Remember how Kings forced LA to game 7?? Because Webber at least attempted to play inside for the series. I know the only thing he can do in the post is hook shot, but he tries against Horry and Grant and there were close. They lost to Kobe Byrant.

SO I repeat, If Kings want to compete for a champsionship, Chriss Webber needs to be back at full strength. Peja will only be a sidekick in NBA playoffs basketball!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Nice post, but I am still going to give you a 1.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> Peja killed the Lakers last time they played in LA ( 37 points )
> 
> Mostly because he was free to run around and shoot as much as he wanted. Now with Webber hogging the ball, the groove is gone. It's like slo-mo basketball


Catch and shoot off the screen quick shots basketball will not be able to beat the Lakers 7 times, and Peja was HOT for the game. I did watch the game.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Nice post, but I am still going to give you a 1.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

And I know what prompted that.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Nice post, but I am still going to give you a 1.


Thanks, I wish I can get 100 punks to low your rating to the lowest of BBB.net of all time.

hahha, just kidding


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> I agree Webber is the only one destroying the whole team. But why care so much about reg season success? Kings want to chamopionship.
> 
> We can look at the situation this way, dont treat Chris Webber as Chris Webber, we treat him as a good player first.
> ...


That doesn't make any sense. Why would you want to change from what makes you so successful in the regular season.

Before Webber came back the Kings were the best team in the NBA. Now that he has come back, they are a mediocre team, and at times they even look like a bad team.

So the formula that makes you a dominant team during the regular season is the formular that makes you lose in the playoffs, while the formula that makes you suck in the regular season will win you a championship?

Ridiculous.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I was against this whole Webber is holding down the Kings thing, but after tonight Ive completely changed my mind. What happend the first time the Kings and Lakers played @ Staples? Kings win, Peja and Bibby have 30+ each. Now they are losing by 20+ and the offense just isnt in rhythm. Not to mention they have been on somewhat of a losing streak.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Nice post, but I am still going to give you a 1.


:laugh: :laugh: The first time John said that I was like WTF?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> That doesn't make any sense. Why would you want to change from what makes you so successful in the regular season.
> ...


Well, if u know the best team in reg season doesnt translate into winning a championship. And if u know guys gaianst tight defense will not be able to produce. 

I can go on and say Kings b4 Webber came back MUST lost in the second round in the playoffs even they were on pace to be the best team in the NBA.


----------



## The Greek (Jul 15, 2002)

C Webb is C Webb one of the best PF in the league.If kings want to win championship MUST C Webb find his form and the best way to do it is to play.The team MUST learn again to play with him and they have an other 10 games to learn.Maybe Peja must be 1st option in the game but i am sure that Adelman is not foolish and i am sure that in the playoffs C Webb will make some moster games.Just whait and see...


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> That doesn't make any sense. Why would you want to change from what makes you so successful in the regular season.
> 
> Before Webber came back the Kings were the best team in the NBA. Now that he has come back, they are a mediocre team, and at times they even look like a bad team.
> ...


Actually, it's true.

The Kings might have had the best record in the regular season running the offense through Vlade with Peja as the #1 option, but the Kings couldn't even beat the Mavs using that style. Meanwhile, two seasons ago, with Peja injured and the offense running through Webber, the Kings were one shot away from the finals (and if Adelman plays Bobby Jackson instead of an injured Peja in Game 7, they probably win).

The Kings have many more problems than Webber right now:

1) No one's rebounding or playing D (it's just crazy how a team that was 9th in FG D 2 seasons ago and 1st by a wide margin last year is so horrible this season)

2) With injuries to Jackson and Miller, the bench depth is the worst in the league. When Anthony Peeler is your best bench player, you're in DEEP trouble.

It's funny how people like to say that the Kings are better without Webber. The Kings have a tendancy to make their star players look unneeded (especially in the past, when they had more depth). Look at this:

Kings with Peja: 209-92 (.694)
Kings w/out Peja: 22-7 (.757)

On top of that, they:
- beat Dallas in the playoffs without him
- swept a 6 game road trip (only accomplished 11 time in NBA history) without him
- got within 1 shot of the Finals without him (and if Adelman doesn't bring him back to go 2-11 in Game 7 on a baseball-sized ankle, who knows)

There's more evidence in the past that the Kings are a MUCH better team with Webber and w/out Peja than with Peja and w/out Webber.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> I agree Webber is the only one destroying the whole team. But why care so much about reg season success? Kings want to chamopionship.
> 
> We can look at the situation this way, dont treat Chris Webber as Chris Webber, we treat him as a good player first.
> ...


well actually, the lakers forced the kings (who at one point were 1 Robert Horry shot away from a 3-1 lead) to game 7..but anyway...The problem with Webber, like I've said before is that with the offense going through him, Peja does not get enough shots off because Webber prefers to pass to Bibby instead of Peja. There is no coincidence why Bibby's scoring #s have gone up since Webber came back. I love Bibby obviously, but Peja is a better option for offense.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> Peja killed the Lakers last time they played in LA ( 37 points )
> 
> Mostly because he was free to run around and shoot as much as he wanted. Now with Webber hogging the ball, the groove is gone. It's like slo-mo basketball


He couldnt have had a bad game or anything...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> I agree Webber is the only one destroying the whole team. But why care so much about reg season success? Kings want to chamopionship.
> 
> We can look at the situation this way, dont treat Chris Webber as Chris Webber, we treat him as a good player first.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything except the sidekick part


----------



## outlook1 (Mar 17, 2004)

Kings have no chance with Webber a carreer choker and a egotistic headcase being a franchise player. Kings were one of my favourite teams but I just could not follow them anymore doing the same mistakes. Rick Adelman is just not a good coach. They have no intensity from coaching side except some natural intensity from Brad Miller and Bobby Jackson. They should fire Adelman and trade Webber and see where it goes from there.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I had said this before he came back, they need to bring him off the bench and work him into things. You dont just bench a guy like Brad Miller whos been having an all star season playing within a system that has got them the best record in the league. How are you going to mess around with that kind of chemistry assuming Webber will be able to fill in what Millers been doing? You bring Webber off the bench, hes not Duncan or KG where he can carry his team on both sides of the court. The Kings franchise "player" is their balanced attack and chemistry. Throwing in a piece that hasnt played all year, into a team in late season form is a huge mistake. 

Unfortunetly I could see Webber being upset about coming off the bench, where as Brad Miller has taken it in stride like a winner.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

The Kings may not be playing great with Webber right now but they will need to figure out how to do it in the playoffs in order to make a title run. They need all the frontcourt production they can get in the playoffs. Peja is not going to carry them to a title. Peja is Reggie Miller without the clutch.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>outlook1</b>!
> Kings have no chance with Webber a carreer choker and a egotistic headcase being a franchise player. Kings were one of my favourite teams but I just could not follow them anymore doing the same mistakes. Rick Adelman is just not a good coach. They have no intensity from coaching side except some natural intensity from Brad Miller and Bobby Jackson. They should fire Adelman and trade Webber and see where it goes from there.


It is funny how people forget it was *PEJA* and Christie bricking shots in the WCF vs. the Lakers. If the Kings are depending on Peja to lead them to the title...lol...good luck with that...

Also the first time the Kings beat the Lakers w/o Kobe, Shaq, or Karl, then by 2 pts with Peja and Bibby playing over their head...maybe the Lakers at full strength are just a lot better than the Kings:whoknows:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I think C.Webb should be benched until he finds his old form... Or maybe they should start Brad Miller over Divac.. I dunno..


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RangerC</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, it's true.
> ...


That was two seasons ago. If you think Chris Webber is the same player he was during the 2002 WCF, then I don't know what to say. The 2002 Chris Webber would not shoot 2 for 21 in a game.

You are pretending you can plug in the players of two years ago into today's Kings as if you had a time machine. The Kings are a different team now. Back then your frontcourt depth was not so good, so without Webber it was a disaster. Now you have Brad Miller. Plus, Peja is much better this year than he was back then. Webber is much worse.

The Kings do have other problems, like horrible defense and nonexistent backcourt depth. However, even with those problems they still managed to have the best record in the NBA, and they went on a winning streak when their only healthy players were Peja, Bibby, Vlade, Christie, and a bunch of scrubs like Songalia and Massenburg. Only now that Webber is back do they suck, so it makes no sense to blame their losses on defense and injuries when they overcame them just fine beforehand.

Your post makes about as much sense as proposing the Lakers run their offense through Shaq like it's 2000. Times change, deal with it. The Kings aren't dealing with it very well right now.


----------



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

I guess you beat me to it.

These guys are assuming Webber is the same player he was ( which he isn't and will never be again ).

+ they are comparing an 300 game with Peja record vs. 30 games without him ( record is almost the same % wise anyway ).

I'm only talking about this year. It's obvious who is screwing up.
Lakers will beat them to #1 spot before the season is over.

I expect Kings to lose at least 4, maybe 5 more games ( they have 3 in a row in Texas, Lakers one more tima, Minesotta, etc.... ). They'll end up as #3 seed and possibly be out in round one unless something changes FAST.

Had Webber not come back at all, they would be the contenders for the title, the only thing to stop them is the same thing that stopped them 2 years ago, David Starn and 3 referees on the court calling the shots the way David instructed them to.


----------

